# Local fish store didn`t know the name....



## spaquarista (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi! I need help with this plant ID. I've look around but so many plants kind of look like this one, it's kind of generic looking so I couldn't pin it down, anyone have a guess?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Maybe Stautogyne repens


----------



## Siamese (Jul 1, 2021)

Definitely Staurogyne


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

It looks like Hygrophila corymbosa.


----------



## Siamese (Jul 1, 2021)

Darksome said:


> It looks like Hygrophila corymbosa.


wouldn't H. corymbosa have longer leaves?


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Not necessarily, as is the case with "compact"/ "kompakt" variant of this plant. The leaves tend to be more ovate and less lanceolate. Not sure if it's the lighting, but one of the plants in the first photo also has a purple tinge on one of the leaves, which is usually a characteristic seen in Hygrophila corymbosa. Unless it's Staurogyne repens "purple", which in that case the leaves would have to be longer.


----------



## PlantFan (Jun 19, 2021)

It looks like Hygrophila corymbosa a.k.a. Narrow Leaf Temple Plant. I have two of them in my my aquarium. I could be wrong though. I'm not familiar with Staurogyne repens.


----------



## ldave66 (Sep 22, 2021)

spaquarista said:


> Hi! I need help with this plant ID. I've look around but so many plants kind of look like this one, it's kind of generic looking so I couldn't pin it down, anyone have a guess?
> 
> View attachment 73687
> 
> ...


Hygro compacta


----------



## spaquarista (Jun 23, 2021)

Thanks! This is how the plant has grown in three months:


----------

